# Starting to shop for provider - had first chat with Defy



## OssanBeast (Sep 7, 2022)

I had my first chat with Defy yesterday.
Main points are:
1. 300 for initial labs
2. 250 for initial consult
3. 130 for each 10 mL vial
4. 90 for followups with NP after 90 days and then every 6 month
5. No monthly subscription

How does this compare to others?
Can labs be done elsewhere through insurance, like if I ask my PCP to do them?

How is the actual experience with Defy? Do you feel like they know what they are doing or do you feel like just a money machine to them?


----------



## normalkev (Sep 7, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> I had my first chat with Defy yesterday.
> Main points are:
> 1. 300 for initial labs
> 2. 250 for initial consult
> ...


I posted my experience in another thread.  They are awesome, I have used them for 3 years, brother for 5, mom for 2 and wife for 6 months.  We do labs through insurance.  Work with Mike the PA.  He is a bodybuilder himself.  You may have to start with one of the doctors.  I have used Dr Saya in the past.  He is fantastic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Sep 7, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> I had my first chat with Defy yesterday.
> Main points are:
> 1. 300 for initial labs
> 2. 250 for initial consult
> ...



Doesnt sound awful
Obviously the Test price is more than triple... but c'est la vie

Is there a reason you cant start the process eith you family doctor?


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

interview matrix.

ask if they will waive any setup costs.

tell them you are part of the trt community on facebook and heard them on the all things testosterone podcast and get more discounts



			https://testosteronepodcast.com/find-a-trt-doctor/


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 7, 2022)

1) labs ….depends on what they are testing for
2) initial consult..for comparison I paid more than that for a 1st consult with an ENT
3) testosterone..mine is $70 for 10ml, $140 if they dispense it in 1ml vials
4) follow up…seems reasonable


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Doesnt sound awful
> Obviously the Test price is more than triple... but c'est la vie
> 
> Is there a reason you cant start the process eith you family doctor?


I could. It'd even be covered by insurance, but they insist I come in to have shots performed by them once a week.


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 7, 2022)

dk8594 said:


> 1) labs ….depends on what they are testing for
> 2) initial consult..for comparison I paid more than that for a 1st consult with an ENT
> 3) testosterone..mine is $70 for 10ml, $140 if they dispense it in 1ml vials
> 4) follow up…seems reasonable



Who are you going through to get the test for that price?
Here is the list of labs they said they need:

*Comprehensive Metabolic Panel*
*CBC*
*Lipid Panel*
*Testosterone Free and Total*
*Estradiol Sensitive*
*DHEA-S*
*TSH*
*LH*
*PSA*
*SHBG*
*IGF-1*


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 7, 2022)

normalkev said:


> I posted my experience in another thread.  They are awesome, I have used them for 3 years, brother for 5, mom for 2 and wife for 6 months.  We do labs through insurance.  Work with Mike the PA.  He is a bodybuilder himself.  You may have to start with one of the doctors.  I have used Dr Saya in the past.  He is fantastic.



Thanks for the feedback!  I will try to find your thread.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 7, 2022)

eazy said:


> interview matrix.
> 
> ask if they will waive any setup costs.
> 
> ...


This.

I second Matrix.

They know I am blasting too. I use them for my testosterone safety net. I order stuff every now and then to be fair. Even Test vials for the upcharge so I can take it with me when I travel. I empty the vials and replace it with Test U


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 7, 2022)

I also use Defy.... specifically for blood work 
Never had any complaints in the few years I've been using them...


----------



## eazy (Sep 7, 2022)

crido887 said:


> This.
> 
> I second Matrix.
> 
> They know I am blasting too. I use them for my testosterone safety net. I order stuff every now and then to be fair. Even Test vials for the upcharge so I can take it with me when I travel. I empty the vials and replace it with Test U


I keep the labs where they need to be.

Never any problems.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 8, 2022)

How bout you take all that money and spend it with a reputable source. Looks like about 20- 30 vials of test to me.


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> How bout you take all that money and spend it with a reputable source. Looks like about 20- 30 vials of test to me.


If I knew how to do that, I probably would.
I've never done PEDs, so I have no idea how to do that, especially now that I work out alone at home.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 8, 2022)

PM Dr. Tiller w/your "lucky rabbits foot"


----------



## eazy (Sep 8, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> If I knew how to do that, I probably would.
> I've never done PEDs, so I have no idea how to do that, especially now that I work out alone at home.


Consider this paying for your education.

Learn it all from them then in 6 months to a year, consider it.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 8, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> Who are you going through to get the test for that price?
> Here is the list of labs they said they need:
> 
> *Comprehensive Metabolic Panel*
> ...











						Order Lab Tests Online - Full Panel Blood Tests - Private MD Labs
					

Order your lab tests conveniently online from Private MD Labs and then take your test at a private testing facility! Browse our selection of full panel blood tests today!




					www.privatemdlabs.com


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 8, 2022)

I still use Defy.  I went there after a local turn and burn, give me cash, HRT clinic screwed me up royally by crashing my estradiol.  It took just over 6 weeks for my estradiol to register 6 on the sensitive test with 160 mg of testosterone and 1,500 iU of HCG per week in 2017.  THAT is how bad the local clinic messed me up!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm pretty happy with TRT Nation. I do like the Doctor, he is always available, answers all my questions and never pushes anything. All their costs are on their website.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> How bout you take all that money and spend it with a reputable source. Looks like about 20- 30 vials of test to me.


I personally like the safety net and I can always take it with me on travel. Since I started off with TRT I want it.

Too many of these international travel posts and ppl don't know what to do.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 8, 2022)

🤷‍♂️


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Sep 9, 2022)

eazy said:


> interview matrix.
> 
> ask if they will waive any setup costs.
> 
> ...



You mean Matrix Hormones?

Slic.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 9, 2022)

slicwilly2000 said:


> You mean Matrix Hormones?
> 
> Slic.


yes


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 9, 2022)

So, I communicated with Matrix.
They want 230 per 10 mL vial.

Given that, I don't understand why so many people are recommending them. 
Can you guys elaborate on this?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 9, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> So, I communicated with Matrix.
> They want 230 per 10 mL vial.
> 
> Given that, I don't understand why so many people are recommending them.
> Can you guys elaborate on this?


250$ for 10ml hahahahahahahabababababababababababbababbbaasbhbaaaabbbbabbaababababababababababababahdumbdA Dum dum. Dum da dum dum…

Hahaha I am no source but send me 250 and I will send you 2 bottles…
Tell them to fuck off.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 10, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> So, I communicated with Matrix.
> They want 230 per 10 mL vial.
> 
> Given that, I don't understand why so many people are recommending them.
> Can you guys elaborate on this?


Because in the past year. I have only refilled twice and they know in blasting.


I am looking at it simply as insurance.

I can also use the prescription to use for travel.


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Because in the past year. I have only refilled twice and they know in blasting.
> 
> 
> I am looking at it simply as insurance.
> ...


So, it's good for blasters but not for people that just want actual TRT. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 10, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> So, it's good for blasters but not for people that just want actual TRT. Thanks for the clarification.


Well even then .. they don't give me shit for not refilling and not using their testosterone....

Get some solid UGL, well tested test c. 

Does the rest really matter? Other option is to go to an optimization clinic.


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well even then .. they don't give me shit for not refilling and not using their testosterone....
> 
> Get some solid UGL, well tested test c.
> 
> Does the rest really matter? Other option is to go to an optimization clinic.


I'm just trying to find the best option in terms of cost and ease of entry.

If I knew how to procure and validate a UGL source, I would. I don't, so I won't.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 10, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> I'm just trying to find the best option in terms of cost and ease of entry.
> 
> If I knew how to procure and validate a UGL source, I would. I don't, so I won't.


Well then...


I mean matrix for TRT is roughly about 125 a month.. their follow up visits are about 35 dollars. Should just look on Facebook on trt groups


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Well then...
> 
> 
> I mean matrix for TRT is roughly about 125 a month.. their follow up visits are about 35 dollars. Should just look on Facebook on trt groups


Ok, that's a good idea. I'll look into that


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

Obviously 2 dudes that have no clue about any fucking thing giving us less advice to each other…

Man oh Man… 
I see dumb people..


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

If



Badleroybrown said:


> Obviously 2 dudes that have no clue about any fucking thing giving us less advice to each other…
> 
> Man oh Man…
> I see dumb people..


If you're not going to offer anything useful or positive, just fuck off and don't waste everyone's time


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

Do your homework.. 
anyone willing to pay that kind of money for anything obviously needs to do homework…

So I will fuck off and leave you 2 
Gym bro’s to discuss shit you have no clue about✌️✌️


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

Of course I don't know shit. That's why I started the thread. I said as much already. So what the fuck is your point and objective?


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

This is also why I don't want to bother trying to figure out this UGL world. I absolutely hate dealing with people like you. No one, including your majesty, is born with the knowledge and experience you are so proud of possessing.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

Basically you came in here talking about buying steriods from a trt clinic..

Then you talked about how much it was going to cost..

Sur I do believe you are fishing for a source..


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

Basically, I came here to try and find the best TRT clinic and costs between them. Every time someone brought up UGL, my response has been consistentmy the same - I'm not interested, at least not now.

You thinking I'm fishing for a source is your bias problem.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

So 
Ok titan med is in if the trt clinics that I know some people
I know have used for other things. But they also do trt..
Do not know pricing 
But like I said take what they want to charge you and by 20bottles of UG test.. that’s trt for 5years.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

Besides how old are you.?


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

45. Honestly, just making the decision to try TRT is scary enough. I'm not trying to realize the potential I might have had 20 years ago, I just want to feel better.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 10, 2022)

OssanBeast said:


> 45. Honestly, just making the decision to try TRT is scary enough. I'm not trying to realize the potential I might have had 20 years ago, I just want to feel better.


----------



## OssanBeast (Sep 10, 2022)

Lol, I hope we still feel that way in our 80s and 90s.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 10, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Obviously 2 dudes that have no clue about any fucking thing giving us less advice to each other…
> 
> Man oh Man…
> I see dumb people..


I hope you aren't talking about me? I am using it for a legal protection and for travel purposes.

 99% of the products I use  are UGL. I just get those bottles for to cover my ass. Spending 200 dollars every 4 months for a bottle of test, I could care less.


----------



## vincyman747 (Sep 17, 2022)

I am currently with Defy Medical and I couldn't be happier. They offer a myriad of services which you can add onto your TRT regimin including weight loss drugs, and anabolic therapies where you can get Anavar, DECA, and Winstrol.


----------



## MaxEnt (Sep 21, 2022)

Naa, you just sound like a fucking douchebag.
People here looking for advice about TRT clinics and you talking nonsense about getting underground compounds to save money.
Some of us are not broke so even $200 is no issue compared to the risk and the ability to actually get on a plane and travel around for a month.

Nothing I have seen is more interesting than Defy. If anything, the only downside might be that if the clinic is offering a lever to pull with other things you will probably pull that lever at some point and potentially mess up a good thing. 

In all reality though this whole board is kind of shit for TRT, way more interesting options out there. Too many massively insecure retards like Badle who probably have an IQ of 99 , work a near min wage job and but think they are the Richard Feynman of strength and conditioning. 






Badleroybrown said:


> anyone willing to pay that kind of money for anything obviously needs to do homework…
> 
> So I will fuck off and leave you 2
> Gym bro’s to discuss shit you have no clue about✌️✌️


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 21, 2022)

MaxEnt said:


> Naa, you just sound like a fucking douchebag.
> People here looking for advice about TRT clinics and you talking nonsense about getting underground compounds to save money.
> Some of us are not broke so even $200 is no issue compared to the risk and the ability to actually get on a plane and travel around for a month.
> 
> ...


Kbai


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 21, 2022)

crido887 said:


> Spending 200 dollars every 4 months for a bottle of test, I could care less.



You could just save 1 bottle of scripted test and refill from a UGL bottle to save that $200. 

As long as the vial stoppers are intact just transfer with a syringe....There really shouldn't be any sterility issues.


----------



## crido887 (Sep 21, 2022)

JuiceTrain said:


> You could just save 1 bottle of scripted test and refill from a UGL bottle to save that $200.
> 
> As long as the vial stoppers are intact just transfer with a syringe....There really shouldn't be any sterility issues.


_Yea I know that. I just do his every 4 months so they will be keep their mouth shut with my cycle lol. I think it's a fair trade off. Maybe I'm overthinking it but I want to have a good relationship with them. I don't know many other providers who would do this _


----------

